# Scratch built greater daemon of nurgle



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I have always wanted a greater daemon of nurgle for my death guard army, however I hate the GW model, and the forge world one is out of my price range atm (though I plan on getting one eventually), so, I decided I would simply build my own, from scratch. This guy took about 5 hours, and hes made out of tinfoil, glue gun, green stuff, a pack of rubber snakes, and some random spiky bits and whatnot. I didnt want to go with the usual generic bloated/obese great unclean one look, so I decided that I would take advantage of the generalization of greater daemons in the new codex, and make my own new kind of greater daemon of nurgle, although he has yet to be named. Below are some pics of the final sculpt, and Ill be posting updates in this thread as I paint him up. The legs look sort of stubby/short in the pictures, but they're really shaped like goat legs, so the proportions aren't as odd (ill take better pics once i start painting).














































This is my first ever scratch build, and my first time posting here, so dont be too hard on me


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's looking good so far mate, but I think its hard to appreciate when it isn't painted up, so get on that k:


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like you superglued a bunch of toys together and put some greenstuff globs onto it... I like It! and it wil lbe even better painted! I agree, I dont like the new GW Greater Daemon of Nurgle eather, the older model was much better. I cant wait to see this painted.

Also, how big is it? It looks extremely tall.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed, it is impressive looking so far and the chest detail is very good.
Not sure about the snakes to be honest but we shall see when it is painted.

+Rep for it so far 

SGMAlice


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

*Update*

So, ive been working on his paintjob a little, and so far ive managed to get him base coated, washed, and started work on the fleshy bits and bone. Im completely improvising, and have limited colors to work with (goblin green, skull white, bleached bone, boltgun metal, thrakka green wash, ogryn flesh wash, and devlan mud wash). Im open to any painting suggestions, as ive never painted on such a large scale before, so im just taking shots in the dark when it comes to what i should/shouldnt wash, as well as what colors certain things should be, or how to best paint/shade certain areas. so, heres what ive got so far (also included some random models for size comparison. hes quite large, as i wanted to go with a more forge world scale than GW).

Pics:
































































Sorry for lots of glare, it makes some of the details difficult to see, like the stitching on the face etc.. Ill try to take some better pics tomorrow when I have better lighting and dont need the flash. :grin:


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres a pic of the skin parts when they were first washed, before i went over them with the secodn layer of bleached bone:


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

great start sculpting here.. Waiting to seeing it finished!!


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

*Update*

Ive pretty much finished him, all thats left is to finish the base, and touch up some spikes. I'm contemplating washing over the green again, but haven't decided if i want to. Ill be uploading pics tonight, hopefully I can get some opinions.
:grin:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Im loving it so far! And did my eyes spot some Traitor Marines in the left corner? Show some pictures of them as well. :biggrin: But when you say "old Greater Daemon of Nurgle", how old are we talking about? As the current one look like crap and they havent updated it in like since before I started and that was 10 years ago. XD


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i must say, a job well done, looking forward to seeing it finished, have a healthy dose of rep dude!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good... Can't wait to see the painted version... + Rep


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

*Final Update*

The time is finally here, its time for the final update! The photos dont do it as much justice as the real thing, but its the best ive got atm. sculpting and painting this thing has probably taken a good 5-7 hours in total, and the vast majority of my paint supply, as well as all my remaining green stuff. so, here are the pics:























































Before anyone points it out, the MoN on his shoulder and loincloth are upside down on purpose, as thats the symbol for my army (kept the chest one right side up, as he was born of nurgle, so it would make more sense for his natural marks to reflect that). Still havent decided on a name, though im sure something will come to me eventually. since theres been some interest in the rest of my death guard army, I may be inclined to make a thread for them with regular updates and projects, and ill link to it here when i do. thanks to everyone for the kind words and +rep, this has been a great first experience on the site:grin:. I hope ive done father nurgle justice :wink:.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you need to add some mroe dark greens and shade the recesses, probably with a wash, just to get a bit more depth mate.

Other than that looks good


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I think you need to add some mroe dark greens and shade the recesses, probably with a wash, just to get a bit more depth mate.
> 
> Other than that looks good


yeah, the greens really been bothering me. the only problem is, the only wash I have is thrakka green, and giving it multiple washes of the same color probably wont make a huge difference. though, ive been thinking of mixing the thrakka green wash with some watered down acrylics, and applying washes of different shades of green all over the model, to give the green some more variation.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Use a brown wash on the green. Gives it more of a dirty look. Try a test piece. He looks seriously nasty but the flash is washing out the detail. Get him in some good natural light and take a shot. We should be able to see more.


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Use a brown wash on the green. Gives it more of a dirty look. Try a test piece. He looks seriously nasty but the flash is washing out the detail. Get him in some good natural light and take a shot. We should be able to see more.


I just gave it a messy green wash, followed by a messy brown wash, and im finding it looks a lot grosser/nurglier, but it seems sort of lacking, and im at a bit of a loss.

also, im wondering what anyone has to say about gloss coats. ive been thinking of giving the green parts a gloss finish to give it that slimy look, and tie the browns and greens together better. ive never personally been a fan og gloss coating, as i think it makes the models look a bit lame/amateur, but i think if i only do it to the green, i may be okay, and solve some of my problems. 

ill upload a pic of the washed model as soon as its done drying, and then base my next steps on whatever feedback i can get.


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

*Update*

alright, so I washed thrakka green, then washed it ogryn flesh, then drybrushed it in goblin green, and finally splattered it with a bit of ogryn flesh wash and watered down bleached bone. I think it looks pretty nurgly right now, but im still open to any suggestions. sorry about the camera quality, my room has bad lighting, and its too late to get any decent lighting, and the camera is just really bad in general.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks a lot better mate 

But where is its face? lol


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Looks a lot better mate
> 
> But where is its face? lol


Its head is made up of stitched together skin, with an eye hole with a horn coming out of it. its difficult to see in the pics, but on the actual model, the skin is stitched together in the rough shape of a mouth, and it helps to show that the horn is on fact an eye. im hoping i can take some pics to show this better when i can get some better lighting.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I always thought that horn was a tongue and he was looking upwards lol.

Would be great to see a bett erpic of that area though


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That is a nasty Greater Daemon of Nurgle. And clever use of those materials; glue-gun etc. And the last pic, it suddenly looked much more nurgle-like. Have some rep for this fine figure.


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I always thought that horn was a tongue and he was looking upwards lol.
> 
> Would be great to see a bett erpic of that area though


Yeah, ill definitely try for a better pic when i can get some good lighting (its winter here now, so good light can be scarce at times).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

God, man, the size of that thing! I'd hate to have a giant monstrous bastard like that on the table against me haha.

Looking good though, from the picture it seems as though you may have overdone the Goblin Green, though if you wash it down with some Devlan Mud it may darken it up a good bit, since it seems fairly bright.

Excellent work!


----------



## goren (Dec 9, 2010)

To anyone interested in the rest of my army. my WIP death guard thread can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78407


----------

